# iPod Touch + Remote Buddy w/ AJAX Remote = Dream!



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks,

I decided to purchase Remote Buddy. 

All I have to say is.. HOLY HELL THIS IS INCREDIBLE, BATMAN!

With the new Ajax Remote addition to Remote Buddy, you can use your iPod Touch/iPhone to control things on your computer. Now, this isn't the cool part.

How about a wireless iTunes controller that diplays the Album art of the currently playing song.. and, at the flick of a button, you can control what speakers in your house you would like them to come out of? (Airport Express needed) Or, how about creating on the fly playlists from the comfort of your bed and playing them on your computer?

There's so much more, presentation remote, frontrow remote, viewing live shots of your webcam, keyboard input... etc.. the list goes on.

Sound good to you?.. well check out:

Products > Remote Buddy > Overview // IOSPIRIT - fueling creative minds worldwide ..

There's a great video on their site too.

And, since









Here you go!


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Looks alot like what I do now with Salling Clicker (minus the touch so far)

Maybe just an extention of it anyway.

Z.


----------



## DefCon (Apr 9, 2007)

Remote Buddy is really a great product for anyone with an iPhone or Touch. It also extends the functionality of the Apple remote. I use a mini for my home theater and it's been a godsend (plus it's fun screwin with the kids from the other side of the house when they're watching a movie on the mini....:lmao: )

On another note..........

An Atlantic Canadian who is a Mac user, has an iPhone, and is A JEEPER?!?!?
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Now that's what I call a kindred spirit and although I just sold my Jeep ( a 2003 Rubicon with 6" of lift and 33's) there will be another in my very near future.

Send me an email if you ever want to do some 'froadin on da rock........


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

:clap: You'll be the first one I PM!


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link, the integration between software and hardware looks amazing! Especially for presentations. Imagine having a miniature slideshow in the palm of your hand for reference. No need to look at the screen behind you anymore.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Okay.. so, as many of you know.. I run my own station once in a while with a fine program called Nicecast. Basically, it allows you to run your own Radio Station from your Mac.

Anyway, now since installing the AJAX Remote with Remote Buddy, I've allowed the connection to my Macbook which runs the station to be scene from the web.. and, I can now control what's playing over the net on my station from anywhere in the world.

I'm absolutely loving Remote Buddy!  

Just thought I would share.


----------

